# EP Assistance Request



## wilko804 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi All

I am a 64 years old Australian married to a Singaporean with the family living here in Singapore. I have many years experience in safety, management systems and currently I am an Associate Trainer looking for work. I have a Diploma in OSH & Training as well as a Diploma in Business Management. 

A company was applying for an EP for me, unfortunately recently that went pear shaped. 

Consequently I am on one knee to the masses out there asking for help

Thanks in anticipation and cheers

Tony


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

What help do you actually expect in this matter from an Internet forum?


----------



## wilko804 (Jul 15, 2015)

Because I have run out of options and just putting my case out there on the off chance someone knows somebody to help find work in my field


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The common retirement age in Singapore is 65.
It is unlikely that anybody will hire you (and MoM gives you an EP) beyond that age.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you considered applying for PR status? That'd allow you to start a small business and employ yourself.


----------

